# Which Wellness Core for Puppy?



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

I've spent soooo much time researching dog foods and I'm ready to make the transition for my pup. I want grain free and looking at the following brands...

Acana
Wellness Core 
Annamaet Grain Free

I'm leaning towards Wellness Core b/c the pet shop right down the street carries it in case I need some in a pinch but open to any of these...

Which formula should I use? There are so many!

Right now he's on EUKANUBA LBP which has chicken so should I start with a chicken blend?


----------



## Beachlover (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi there! I have read and researched many different kinds of dog food over the years. My last GSD had horrible food allergies....and was a finicky eater on top of it....so I went through many hours of reading labels....learning ingredients...etc. I started my GSD pup on Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy wilderness.....he did great on that food. Just recently I switched him to Orijen large breed puppy. Both are high protein and grain free....but I like the ingredients in Orijen better than Blue Buffalo...also to my knowledge Champion who owns Orijen has never had a recall...so far my pup is doing great on Orijen. I don't like the price all that much...but from studying Wellness... Blue Buffalo....Canadae....Fromm....Innova...I rather pay the extra money for a food I feel confident in. I am not saying those other brands are bad...so don't take it that way at all. My recommendation is get the best dog food you can afford. In my opinion....I feed my GSD pups lg breed puppy food until he is a min of a year old...I have had good luck doing that in the past. I am sure others have their own opinions on that subject. There are so many different brands out there.....I hope I helped at least a little. If you have any more questions I will be happy to help if I can! ?


----------

